# Blue Diamond Discus



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Will be transferring the discus to a bigger tank this week after their quarantine period.

*Click picture to view video.*



Thanks for viewing.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish Francis!!!!!!.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good francis. Where did you get them from?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking fish. What size are they now?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dave.....I got 15 BDs from Liz (SD forum)



bonsai dave said:


> looking good francis. Where did you get them from?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Gary.....most of them are 5 ins over and thanks for the compliments



2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice looking fish. What size are they now?


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

they look GREAT!!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Francis

They look great. 

I'm jealous, I'm looking for more large blue or white discus and people only seem to be bringing in reds for the last while


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, not sure how this stray post got in there.....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Francis,

Nice work with Blue Diamonds,they look fantasic! 15 huh? that should keep you busy for a while


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

the fish looks very nice.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a small updates of the Blue Diamonds Discus.

  

   

  

Thanks for viewing


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Way to go Francis, I just love them - they look superb.
You got them from Liz on SD ? - Liz Streithorst ? (spelling ? sorry.)
And you have 15 - if ever you find that number getting too high for you - let me know, I'd be happy to take a couple off your hands. Name your price - I'm serious.


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*BD*

hahahha....I asked Francis the same thing, couple weeks ago.

Let us know what's your price...very nice fish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

They look great Francis,sure put on some weight with great shape and form!Good job!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking really good Francis. Love how round they are and the color is amazing.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a small update...the discus eating FDBW.

click picture to view video



thanks for viewing.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

What smart fish you have, Francis  !!!! Next time I buy a kilo, I'll get in touch with you.

They look gorgeous. Great job with them 
Shelley


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking good Francis. Keep up the good work.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you overfed lol. I never do that..... They look great. They've grown alot.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235412,-123.185153


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

They seem to like their FDBW, should make someone here very happy as they swear by it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I am very blessed to have my mentor here April Ross guiding me the keeping of discus......all the credits should go the her.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah right!
Other than teaching you to over feed.....
Oh our experiment yesterday turned out ok.


----------

